# Sprinkler suggestions - large, odd lot size, few spigots



## DMB41 (10 mo ago)

http://imgur.com/kbJLemH


Hey all,

I've been trying to determine the best way (read: least amount of effort) to water my lot. As you can see from the picture, it is somewhat of an odd shaped lot and it is also fairly large at nearly 24k sq ft. The red boxes with the red text represent the sq. footage in that box. The blue circles are estimated coverage (80ft diameter) and current location of these Orbit spike sprinklers that I am currently using. In order to get mostly full coverage, I have to place these in 10 different locations around my lot. Currently, I run two sprinklers off of one spigot and run two spigots at a time for a total of 4 sprinklers at once. Unfortunately, I only have two spigots (shown as green boxes) and there isn't one in the front of the house. This isn't a huge deal as an 100' hose can reach the entirety of the front from each spigot, but still annoying to not have the option.

As you can imagine, having to deal with all of this isn't the most fun. It's not terrible, but I'm lazy so I am looking for an easier option. I also don't love the sprinklers I currently have. The coverage/water output seems to be inconsistent between uses and I had one of them break this morning actually. The cheap zinc spike bent and broke. Having hard clay didn't help though.

Excluding installing irrigation (for now, am considering for distant future), what other options do I have here to make this easier? My next idea was to try a traveling sprinkler, but I've heard mixed reviews especially in regards to reliability (plastic gears) and how it handles uneven or sloped ground. The left and top part of my lot in the image has a decent slope to it, around 10 degrees in most parts. I think as long as I run it parallel to the slope it would be fine, but I'm unsure.

I was also considering installing these in-ground sprinklers from Rain Bird. This is sort of a middle ground between what I currently have and a full blown irrigation system. My main hesitation here is that while I don't have to fool with moving and placing/removing the sprinkler every time, I still have to run a hose to each of these. And since the coverage is no different than what I currently have I'd still have to have close to 10 of these. These also don't daisy chain so I am looking at either running multiple hoses off one spigot to be able to run more than one at a time, teeing the hose in the middle of the yard, or simply running them one at a time. None of these sound particularly fun or easier than what I am currently doing.

I know bigsprinkler.com has some high-quality options, but I don't know if anything they have really helps solve any of my issues other than being high-quality, of course. I think my main issue is that my lot is broken into long, rectangular sections so picking a sprinkler that has larger coverage in terms of larger 360 degree coverage (bigger blue circle) doesn't really seem like the best option. Sure, it will help get more coverage on two sides, but it's wasted on the other two sides (would blast my house and my neighbors fence and the road).

Thanks in advance!


----------

